# Injuries resricting enrollment



## sherry1988 (1 Nov 2008)

Hello everybody, I searched but could not find an answer to my particular question, I have always wanted to join the forces, just put it off because im stupid, I would like to join now, but I have recently sustained a broken neck, It is healed now, and should regain complete use once I build the muscles back up. I was just curious if anyone out there suffered a similar injury and still got accepted? I have been told I may be able to get in if i obtain some form of bill of health from the doctor. Thanks for reading and i look forward to any insight anyone may have.


----------



## Love793 (1 Nov 2008)

The Medical staff at your local CFRC will be able to answer this for you and give you the accurate information about what you can do. My best suggestion is contact them 1800 856 8488. All medical issues are handled on a case by case basis, as no one ever has the exact same injury/illness etc. Good luck.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2008)

The rules governing "Universality of Service" will be applied.  If you meet Universality of Service, you will be able to join the CF.  If you do not, then you won't.


----------

